# First Time



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, really, poop? :laugh:

Sorry, had to go there. Welcome!

Check out over here > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

It's super helpful.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd take a lesson if I was you. If you're not going to, the only advice I'd have to give is this: Stick to the green trails until you can ride in control and don't go too far out of your comfort zone. Have fun!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jmanp17 said:


> Hey guys! In about two days I'm heading to Holiday Valley in New York and I'm pooping my pants. I went snowboarding once and had a huge problem carving. Can you guys give me pointers on carving, turning etc. I can stop and slow down really well so thats not a problem. I think It's mainly the carving though. Can I lean forward with my front foot while going toe side, and use my back foot to kind of balance me? Any help would Ease my mind. BTW, First post, nice to be here!


Take a lesson or just tough it out. You are not carving hell I can't barely carve. But you need to learn how to link turns. Someone else with training experience can chime in with the specific jargon but if you stick with it, you'll figure it out. The fast way is to take a lesson. The slower (and more painful, but fun way) is to figure it out.


----------



## Jmanp17 (Dec 21, 2011)

grafta said:


> Wow, really, poop? :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, had to go there. Welcome!
> 
> ...


Perfect videos just what I need. I guess I was really right about carving, If I lift my front foot and keep my back down, I'll go left (Or heel side) and reverse Is lifting my back heel to go toe. Correct me if I'm wrong I'm just trying to get the gist of it. Thanks man.


----------

